
Repurpose, A Mini Documentary About Hardware Hacking & Hackerspaces - kqr2
http://laughingsquid.com/repurpose-a-mini-documentary-about-hardware-hacking-hackerspaces/
======
chanux
Wow, reminds Homebrew club days.

And those guys have a pic of 'The Woz' on the wall
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOTw_PkK_SU#t=7m36s>

------
HSO
<http://www.c-base.org/cv50f/>

(in German but still interesting to get an impression I think even for non-
German speakers)

